# SBS 2003 to SBS 2011



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Early next year I will be moving a client from SBS 2003 to SBS 2011. There are five users. I would like to start from scratch with this server. I don't want to bring any problems to it from the old one. Can I just set this server up with the users and data and not have to make major changes to the workstations? The users mostly use quickbooks and office products.
I have the server now and won't be upgrading till after the first of the year. I would like to start getting the server set up but don't want to put any time into it if I am going to need to use a migration wizard or something like that. My question is can I setup the server without using any migration tools and without having to make big changes to the workstations?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There used to be an option where you could have both servers on the same domain for the purposes of migration for a set period of time. If that option is still available, that seems to be the easiest route to take.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Ok I will look into that. Thank you for your response to this and my other post.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

No problem....I had to do some searching around Tech Net and it seems to be a common issue. Is the MAc server using POP3 and IMAP? If so, you could just leave it as is and then setup the new exchnage server and import those messages with a POP3 connector , I believe.

A little rusty on Exchange...need to get back in the game.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Jmwills (John?) I think you are answering the wrong thread.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes I am!!!! Long week already! I think the advice on the two servers is still valid


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

They are not using exchange except to send out server reports to me for monitoring. They use yahoo mail.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is it even set up on a domain? If not, this would be a piece of cake.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

With that being the case, I would allow them to continue to use the external mail until the new Exchange server is up and running. They can easily forward that mail to their new address on Exchange.

After a certain point in time, I would sever those ties to Yahoo Mail and make sure you have a good AV solution for Exchange.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

SBS requires a domain to be setup. No way around unless you severely hack the scripted install then I would ask why. But like you said, you could go with something like Server Standard and continue to use Yahoo mail.

I guess the question should be asked is why do you think you need to go to SBS. For me, it would be a no brainer, but evidently someone sold you on it. What features and benefits does it provide for you?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

They are setup on a domain!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

What is SBS going to do for you? There must be a reason you are looking at this.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well they already had sbs and I have yet to find a good way to have reports sent out with server standard with no exchange or smtp server. With SBS you get a way to send reports out included. I think the price was very similar as well. Do you not like SBS?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I LOVE SBS!!! I was trying to get you to defend your position but you can do so much more than just send out reports which could have been done with some creative scripting, but SBS is a great little platform.

SharePoint, Exchange, and Remote Access are the main reasons for any small business to use this.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

So can I just set up the new server with folders in the same places and the same user names and domain name? What will happen to the workstations when I try to connect?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There is a time limit in which those servers can co exist and I think it is 10-14 days. If the feature is still available the new server will become the "authoritative" server (probably a bad choice of terms) and will know the settings and configuration of the old server.
After the time has expired, the old server will not be able to serve any requests. Again, this was available in a 2003 to 2008 upgrade but you are bypassing 2008 and going to 2011 so this may not be available.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if I will be able to just connect the workstations with no issues. The owners workstation has everything setup a certain way and it is a pain to get everything just right. What about the SID. Do I need something to create a new SID?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

As I know the process, the migration will move everything from the old to the new so the SID's will be transferred. Basically, you are adding a second DC which becomes the PDC.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

The old server has a lot of issues. Will they be transfered to this computer with the migration?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Define "issues"?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Do you know of a good white paper that gives me step by step to do this?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Processor idle errors, SBS Server backup fails, memory alerts galore. It has really just deteriorated over time.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14570

Yep, sounds like it is time to build a new one


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

So should I avoid migrating and just setup from scratch? What issues will this create?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Setting up from scratch means that all the client workstations would have to removed from the domain, all data offloaded to portable media to preserve it, and then rejoining the clients to the new domain, and then copying all data back to the new shares.

If you are going to go thru all, I'd clean install the workstations just to get everything back to square one, or at least have a timetable to do it. 

How complex are the GPO's etc?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Not very. It would be complex doing a clean install on the workstations. They are mostly new or at least recently upgraded to windows 7. 3 windows 7 machines and two xp machines. It is about 6 - 8 hours to get the owners computer setup. So many programs.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If it takes that long to setup the owners machine, I would make sure I had an image of that machine using something like Acronis.

You know another option you might want to think about is the new WHS 2012 Essentials and you could tie that into Office 365 and Online Exchange. I think the per user CAL for that is something like $8/month per CAL.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I have used windows to make an image the problem is the image is with this servers SID. So if i reinstall the image it will have the old settings.
I have a feeling that this is going to hurt.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

PS I already have the server. They wanted to put it on this years write offs.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

So you created a VHD file, correct? I would always have an offline image of his machine that you could restore and get into locally without the server.

So, you already have the server or the software?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I went to Control Panel\System and Security\Backup and Restore and created a system image and recovery disk. I have the server and the software. It is a Dell Poweredge.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I wonder if I demote the workstations before connecting to the new server if they will sync up just fine.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There will still be entries in AD for them so as long as you do not use the same names, don't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

This is what I would like to do. Please tell me if you think it will work. I will put all the workstations on a workgroup from the domain. Setup the new server. Creating the same user names and data folders but leaving behind any settings. Then log on with each computer to the new server with the same domain name. Moving the data will not be a big deal. I should have the network for a 3 day weekend.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I think that would work nicely. There is a tool from Microsoft called NewSid which do the work for you to create a new SID for the workstations just to make sure they do not coincide with the old.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Two words: Swing migration.

Check it out - http://www.sbsmigration.com/


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I will thanks


----------

